# International women’s day



## Wren (Mar 8, 2020)

To all Women worldwide today


In 1910, a woman called Clara Zetkin – leader of the ‘women’s office’ for the Social Democratic Party in Germany – tabled the idea of an International Women’s Day. She suggested that every country should celebrate women on one day every year to push for their demands.

A conference of more than 100 women from 17 countries agreed to her suggestion and IWD was formed. In 1911, it was celebrated for the first time in Austria, Denmark, Germany and Switzerland on March 19.

In 1913, it was decided to transfer IWD to March 8, and it has been celebrated on that day ever since. The day was only recognised by the United Nations in 1975, but ever since it has created a theme each year for the celebration.


----------



## toffee (Mar 8, 2020)

didnt know that wren --


----------



## Wren (Mar 8, 2020)

I didn’t either toffee, but I saw it online and thought it worth mentioning


----------



## Ferocious (Mar 8, 2020)

*Happy Womens Day, ladies, enjoy your day.*


*Just as a matter of interest, do us fellas get to have a special day too?*


----------



## Wren (Mar 8, 2020)

It’s to do with equal rights for women, starting way back in 1910, so I  think pretty much every day has always been International  man’s day Ferry !


----------



## Wren (Mar 8, 2020)

How about we take this a bit further and celebrate women who have inspired us personally ? 

Not famous but every day ladies like our mums ? 

One of mine is my ex neighbour, at  96  she’s survived tuberculosis as a young woman, the Second World War, had cancer twice, losing a breast the first time and a kidney the second, devoted to her husband and always kept herself looking fabulous, when I visit her she’s in matching outfits with earrings, eyeshadow, and lipstick, she’s interested in everything and everybody, going out to socialise at every opportunity, she loves to sing, has a great sense of humour and   I just love her


----------



## Lee (Mar 8, 2020)

A lady I admire is manager of a thrift store, she runs it and runs it well from a wheelchair due to the loss of a leg from cancer.

This store was little more than a junk heap till she took over.  Now cleaned up, organized, and successful due to her efforts of working with staff who love her.

If you go there once, she will greet you the second time by name. And if you are looking for something specific she keeps a file and will call you.

She is truly an inspiration.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 8, 2020)

This year’s theme for International Women’s Day (8 March) is, “I am Generation Equality: Realizing Women’s Rights”. 






​


----------



## Pecos (Mar 8, 2020)

I will remind my wife that this is Women's Day. She will appreciate that.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 8, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I will remind my wife that this is Women's Day. She will appreciate that.


Remind her with a gift maybe?


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 8, 2020)

Well they certainly kept Women's Day under wraps here. I did the laundry, washed the floors and cleaned out the refrigerator and know one stopped me.  
As far as ladies I admire besides my mom, was a very good friend of mine who just recently passed away. 
I also admire my daughter, she is a loving wife and mother,stands up for herself and others when needed and is an all around good person.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 8, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Remind her with a gift maybe?


Any quick ideas for a guy who is running late??


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 8, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Any quick ideas for a guy who is running late??


A cologne she likes, dvd/music, flowers, earrings or a locket? Maybe a book? Even candy or an impromptu casual dinner out.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 8, 2020)

Amelia Bloomer edited the first newspaper for women, _The Lily_. It was issued from 1849 until 1853.
https://www.nps.gov/wori/learn/historyculture/amelia-bloomer.htm


----------



## Pecos (Mar 8, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> A cologne she likes, dvd/music, flowers, earrings or a locket? Maybe a book? Even candy or an impromptu casual dinner out.


Flowers it is,  … tomorrow morning.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 8, 2020)

For what it is worth, I have had two woman bosses during my 45 year career. In both cases they were better than the men they replaced. None of the conventional "wisdom" about women bosses applied to them in any way.
In both cases, other companies recognized talent and "stole" them away from us.


----------

